# Under Armour ColdGear alternative?



## paqman (May 25, 2005)

Hey, I've been trying to put together a cheap cold weather riding outfit. I'm tempted to get the Under Armour ColdGear Mock and leggings, but their $50 a pop. Can you name any decent cheaper alternatives to those two pieces? I'm specifically talking about these leggings, and this top.

Just looking for maybe another brand or something that would be comparable, yet slightly cheaper? I've even been looking on ebay, and I can't find the leggings any cheaper, and the top is going for about $43 after shipping and handling.

P.S. By cold weather riding, i don't mean going out for a day in the cold, I'm talking about my 35 minute commute to work. I mainly bike for exercise in the winter.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Go to sierra trading post online. They'll have something comparable for half the money.They always have coupon codes for further discounts, too.


----------



## dauber76 (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm sure there are cheaper options out there, but I love my UA gear!!! 

Be careful when buying the non-name brand gear, sometimes you get a great deal, but other times you get what you pay for.


----------



## paqman (May 25, 2005)

Thanks for the tip MOJO, but I my problem is I find a whole list of clothing items but can't really tell which ones are made for cold weather. The UA stuff is easy, cause it's readily labeled "ColdGear." If I read further into the descriptions, it will say something like helps on the colder days, or whatnot, but I want to find stuff that's MADE for the cold weather.

Which is why I think you might be right Dauber, I might just have to fork out the cash and get me the UA setup. Wish I could find better deals on it though, I hate paying retail for crap.


----------



## dauber76 (Feb 23, 2006)

The best deal I have ever seen on UA gear is 5 bucks off. I think UA knows that people will buy their stuff no matter what so why would they need to ever discount it? Plus they need to pay for those sweet commercials. Klick klack!


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

I picked up a mock turtleneck from Target (C9 by Champion) a year or so ago that was marked "Cold Gear" or something like that. I think it was $20 or so. It stacks up really well against the UA stuff, but isn't quite as nice. I also have a Nike DriFit shirt that works well, but not to the same temps...

Here's a link to Target.com with the shirt


----------



## paqman (May 25, 2005)

Good points everyone. I'll take a look at that target shirt. But it looks like I'm just going to find the best deal I can on eBay, and just fork it out.


----------



## Sullycanpara (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah, I prefer the UA stuff as well because you can get a "cotton feel" technical shirt...I've got some Nike Dri-FIT stuff, and other cycling jerseys and find myself wearing my UA shirts 9 out of 10 times, becuase I just find the cotton feel is more comfortable...but breathes and wicks way better than anything else I've worn.

I'm still wearing the heatgear stuff right now, but can see me moving into the cold gear UA shirts in a month or so. Luckily I run really hot when I ride, so a t-shirt and shorts is still a viable option in early fall...

Tim


----------



## jabpn (Jun 21, 2004)

Wal-Mart has the (Starter or Insport I think) equivalent. $15 bucks. Get one size larger as they will shrink a little.

As far as how to tell something is "Cold-Gear", look at the thickness of the fabric. It's really that simple.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

I got almost exactly that same shirt (slightly different cut around the neck) at TJ Maxx for $15. Look around, you can find deals.


----------



## jabpn (Jun 21, 2004)

Oh, BTW, those cold gear "leggings" are the same thing as most midweight tights. Nashbar, Performance, AEBike, JensonUSA.


----------



## navymtbr (Feb 2, 2004)

*The Best Place to Buy UA*

is Marshall's, Ross', TJ Maxx. These discount stores sell off overstocks so color and style vary and they are hit or miss. So if color does not matter, you'll get big savings on UA and other brand name stuff like Nike and Adidas.


----------



## paqman (May 25, 2005)

navymtbr said:


> is Marshall's, Ross', TJ Maxx. These discount stores sell off overstocks so color and style vary and they are hit or miss. So if color does not matter, you'll get big savings on UA and other brand name stuff like Nike and Adidas.


That's awesome, I didn't think of that. We have a Ross' right near here. I'll have to check there.

About the poster who said that the UA coldgear leggings are just like most other tights, can anyone else confirm this? I was under the assumption that they were made more for the cold weather than most tights.


----------



## hooker_47 (Apr 12, 2007)

I don't think their any different than any other polyester leggings you can buy. Just take a tour around your local sporting goods stores, and I'm sure you'll find something very similar and much cheaper. I've found with most UA stuff, you are paying for a name brand. Their stuff isn't all that great, and definitely not worth the money. Also, if you're looking for undergarment-type insulation, go to a local Army/Navy and buy Polypro. Cheaper than anything you'll buy with a name brand, and the stuff is good enough to wear in Fairbanks, AK when it's -40 outside, so it should keep you warm enough.


----------



## jabpn (Jun 21, 2004)

paqman said:


> That's awesome, I didn't think of that. We have a Ross' right near here. I'll have to check there.
> 
> About the poster who said that the UA coldgear leggings are just like most other tights, can anyone else confirm this? I was under the assumption that they were made more for the cold weather than most tights.


Mid-weight tights, mid-weight (sometimes denoted as thermal - which is different from the windproof types). I can confirm it for you through actual comparison to a number of different tight brands. Actually, some mid-weight times are actually more "cold gear" than UA marketed ones. Honestly, the best thing you can ever do is to study up on fabric common to cycling. From this you will learn a TON about what to look for, how to tell good quailty from passable quality from bad quality. You will learn what to watch out for when selecting "alternative" brand garments. For example, most cheap windbreakers will not work very well as windbreakers for cycling. Even though they're called windbreakers on the tag. Most are marketed towards the runner and even then the casual runner. There are things to look for which make the cheapies more LIKELY to be suitable for cycling.


----------



## 11 Bravo (Mar 12, 2004)

paqman said:


> That's awesome, I didn't think of that. We have a Ross' right near here. I'll have to check there.
> 
> About the poster who said that the UA coldgear leggings are just like most other tights, can anyone else confirm this? I was under the assumption that they were made more for the cold weather than most tights.


The UA Cold Gear are not like most other tights. They have a lining material on the inside very similar to my Perl Izumi winter tights. I think some posters are thinking of the standard UA stuff, which they call Heat Gear. I use UA Cold Gear stuff under my Army uniform when we are in the field in the winter and it works quite well. If seems to still keep you warm when it gets a little wet and it dries out quickly.

I don't think the UA Cold Gear would block the wind as well as cycling specific stuff. I have never ridden my bike with my UA stuff, I always wear my Pearl cold weather gear. I will have to try it now and see how well it works.

No offense hooker_47, but I don't think the military polypro stuff would be a good choice. That stuff doesn't fit worth a crap, is bulky and heavy for what it is and makes you cold if you break a sweat in it. I have been issued at least 4 sets of that stuff over the years and other than a wearing it a few times to try it out I have never bothered wearing it. If I was freezing sitting in a guard tower or something it would probably be great, but I don't like it for any kind of activity.

I don't have the Performance cold weather gear, but a guy I work with who rides says he really likes it. http://www.performancebike.com/shop/sub_cat.cfm?subcategory_id=1123

He was telling me I should get some because he thought it was good stuff for the price. I haven't ordered any yet. I really like my Pearl Izumi stuff. It costs more than the UA, but I would buy another set.


----------



## paqman (May 25, 2005)

More great info, thanks!


----------



## hooker_47 (Apr 12, 2007)

11 Bravo said:


> No offense hooker_47, but I don't think the military polypro stuff would be a good choice. That stuff doesn't fit worth a crap, is bulky and heavy for what it is and makes you cold if you break a sweat in it. I have been issued at least 4 sets of that stuff over the years and other than a wearing it a few times to try it out I have never bothered wearing it. If I was freezing sitting in a guard tower or something it would probably be great, but I don't like it for any kind of activity.


There are two types. You're right. The "bulky" stuff sucks. I wouldn't even wear it crewing. But, when I was in Alaska, they issued new stuff that was thin and much more like the polartec long underwear that we were issued in Iraq. Most of the Army/Navy stores have the stuff now. I guess I should have clarified.

To the OP, if you decide to look for this stuff, look for the thin stuff. It is a little thicker than polyester long underwear, but much thinner than a fleece liner.


----------



## 11 Bravo (Mar 12, 2004)

hooker_47 said:


> There are two types. You're right. The "bulky" stuff sucks. I wouldn't even wear it crewing. But, when I was in Alaska, they issued new stuff that was thin and much more like the polartec long underwear that we were issued in Iraq. Most of the Army/Navy stores have the stuff now. I guess I should have clarified.
> 
> To the OP, if you decide to look for this stuff, look for the thin stuff. It is a little thicker than polyester long underwear, but much thinner than a fleece liner.


I haven't seen the new type polypro. I will have to check it out. When I deployed to Iraq the CIF gave me another set of the bulky stuff. It was in the bottom of my B bag for the whole deployment and I never put it on. My biggest supply issue there was trying to keep boots on my feet.


----------



## detonator (Sep 11, 2007)

If you live in Calgary Edmonton Vancouver (also North Vancouver) Toronto Halifax Quebec Montreal or Ottawa try Mountain Equipment CO-OP. they have really good quality gear at a fair price in the low end to mid end because they also sell the really expansive stuff like you $500 sleeping bag. also try going to a sports store and look for some "track pant excpet make sure there are 2 layers, the best kind have heavy duty out side and a flannel inside. I wear them for playing hockey down at the local outdoor rink when it's like -20 (gotta love these Canadian winters) if you put pjamajas under them it will be just like wearing sweat pants. hope this helped


----------



## Sullycanpara (Jul 4, 2007)

Mountain Equipment Co-Op (MEC) will ship worldwide, so you dont' need to be by one of their retail stores. The only exemption is on SOME of their "name brand" gear, the have a Canada-only stipulation...I think where they have worked out some special cost for Canadian-based shoppers, that would be way too good of a deal for U.S. based shoppers for example (before the wicked strength of the CAD that is...)

When you're looking for cold-weather gear, you also need to differentiate between cold gear designed to be worn by itself, and cold gear designed to be worn as a multi-layering system. I haven't seen a whole lot of the UA Cold Gear stuff (just their long sleeved, crew neck Ts) but I don't know if the tights would be ideal for wearing as cold weather gear...they might be designed to be worn under another layer (think under ski pants, hockey gear, etc). I have a set of top and bottoms of the Lifa gear (made by Helly Hansen) and while it is great stuff, and I wear it out while skiing and my other outdoor pursuits, I don't know if it would be the choice for biking, unless I was wearing it under something else.

Cycling-specific tights usually have a wind-barrier built into them to help keep you warm...at least, any that I have seen. If you don't have that barrier, then the wind can get thru and they won't be as warm as if they had that barrier. So whatever tights you check out, make sure you check if they have that wind barrier (at least on the front) to help keep you warm.

....and not to thread-jack, but for you guys in the military...isn't synthetic fabric generally BAD to wear in any environment where burning/fire might be an issue (thinking about the fabric melting here). I thought I had read somewhere where the military had banned all Under Armour (and other like products) because it was causing a higher incidence of casualties from guys who had their undershirts "melted" on.

Anyway, good luck to the guy looking for cycling tights....the tights might be the one incidence when it might be best to go with an actual cycling-specific article of clothing.

Tim


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Look at Performance. Good quality for the price. Get something designed for biking.


----------



## paqman (May 25, 2005)

Thanks guys. Just as an update, for now, I picked up some cheap "sport" underwear at walmart. Some syntheitc long underwear type stuff. I think the brand is Remington or something. They were $30 for the top and bottom. Then I've just been wearing a pair of windpants and a wind breaker on top of those, with an occasional t-shirt over the top on chillier days. That has worked fine in the weather lately, as it hasn't dropped below 40 degrees yet. But I think as it gets a little colder, I may have to consider the UA Cold Gear.


----------



## Timeless (Mar 23, 2007)

I would going to say another way to get underarmor for 20-30% off is find a college that is sponsored by underarmor. They offer the sports clubs a 40% discount and a lot of them will buy it at 40% and turn around and sell it for 20-30% off.


----------



## paqman (May 25, 2005)

Didn't know that, thanks!


----------



## 11 Bravo (Mar 12, 2004)

Sullycanpara said:


> ....and not to thread-jack, but for you guys in the military...isn't synthetic fabric generally BAD to wear in any environment where burning/fire might be an issue (thinking about the fabric melting here). I thought I had read somewhere where the military had banned all Under Armour (and other like products) because it was causing a higher incidence of casualties from guys who had their undershirts "melted" on.
> 
> Tim


I hadn't checked back on this thread so I missed your question Sullycanpara. The Army did prohibit the wearing of synthetic fabrics like Under Armor for the very reason you mentioned. I never wore the stuff while deployed but I did use it in training sometimes.


----------



## rgbrz9 (Sep 17, 2007)

i own that top, doesnt keep you to warm not worht the 50 bones paying for the under armor tag campmor.com has good **** cheap


----------



## TheBigC (Jan 3, 2005)

I layer. My Nike Drifit long sleeve turtleneck is my favorite base layer. I have the walmart and target knock offs. The fabric is identical or nearly so, but the fit isnt close. I got the Nike on Sale at Sports Authority for $20.

What I wear on top of that depends on the weather and activity level. If its really cold, but I am doing high intensity riding, I will wear my bike jersey, arm warmers, and windbreaker of that. For my bottom, I just wear regular spandex under my baggies. Leg warmers if its COLD. I dont like too much on. I have XC skied in CO, adding a light polartec long sleeve under the top and a pair of warm up pants on the bottom. Worked for a 15 degree, -5 with windchill day. It's all about the activity level.


----------



## chrisernator (Aug 28, 2007)

Do you guys not get warm when you bike? I wear UA Compression shorts when i ride. I would think that you get warm when you ride, and that UA heatgear would work as well?


----------

